# Took another doe, the NAP heads work.



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Took another doe yesterday evening. 










those heads work.... still running a bit too far though. This one was a double lung, missed heart completely.


Remember my post a while ago about my beagle with a broken leg? She really likes deer meat.....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on the ol slickhead. Fine looking pup ya got there too. My beagle is begging for my sandwich as I type.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Double lung hit is just as good as a heart hit. They won't run far if their lungs have a huge hole in them and they are full of blood. 

Congrats!!!!!

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Neil, I see useing that spotlight has worked out good for ya 

Just kidding 

Good job usen that sissy bow but it does seem to put meat on the ground so keep up the good work.


----------

